

Show HN: Direct marketing through Facebook notifications - soneca
http://companynote.net/

======
BorisMelnik
Interesting, has potential. I have seen companies doing this before, but only
a few large scale ones.

I could see this working for Amazon or other large scale eCommerce stores for
shipping and special notifications.

My only warning to potential users of this app is to be very conservative with
the amount of times you use it. Users get really testy, esp. mobile users when
FB notifications are enabled, this could get annoying.

